# Gura Gear Announces The Bataflae 32L & 26L Camera Backpacks



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/gura-gear-announces-the-bataflae-32l-26l-camera-backpacks/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/gura-gear-announces-the-bataflae-32l-26l-camera-backpacks/"></a></div>
<p><strong>GURA GEAR ANNOUNCES THE BATAFLAE RANGE OF CAMERA BACKPACKS FOR TRAVELERS

</strong>Introducing the camera bag with an innovative patent pending multi-access system designed for traveling visual artists. OGDEN, UT (September, 2012) – Designed by Gura Gear, the company that developed the revolutionary Kiboko photo bags, the Bataflae represents the next evolution of creative design and refinement for photographers and videographers featuring a patent pending butterfly multi-access system and stowaway harness. Bataflae is aimed at traveling photographers needing to navigate through the world’s airports with carry-on compatibility and a lightweight durable design.</p>
<p>Bataflae’s unique patent pending butterfly multi-access system features a smarter way of carrying and accessing camera gear. The unique configuration maximizes the interior space making it possible to work out of the bag with multiple bodies attached to lenses in the field. Available in 32L and 26L variants, the Bataflae swallows professional size DSLRs, medium format systems, and long lenses. The butterfly flaps provide access to just the gear needed, useful in tight environments like tour vehicles and stadiums, or in rough conditions where exposing the entire kit is less desirable. There are times, however, when opening the bag completely is helpful, like loading and unloading or in studio environments. With the quick pinch of a buckle, the butterfly flaps release to a full traditional opening.</p>
<div id="attachment_11300" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 540px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/WDNwV96qU9ubQN7Dd-rvXqzPdTUYkVcb-vTX1DUjvK0.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11300" title="WDNwV96qU9ubQN7Dd-rvXqzPdTUYkVcb-vTX1DUjvK0" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/WDNwV96qU9ubQN7Dd-rvXqzPdTUYkVcb-vTX1DUjvK0-530x575.jpeg" alt="" width="530" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Gura Gear Bataflae 32L & 26L Camera Backpacks</p></div>
<p>Available in black, grey, and tan, the Bataflae is PVC-free, features durable materials, flawless craftsmanship and the world’s best zippers, YKK RC Fuse with a weather resistant coating that repels dust and water while remaining flexible and easy to operate.</p>
<p>Additional innovative features of the Bataflae include a M.O.L.L.E. compatible side attachment system that allows for unique multi-point tripod/monopod configurations as well as the attachment of other accessories with the innovative quick-hook side straps. Each bag comes with a removable seam-sealed adjustable rain cover/ground cloth, fully riveted handles, and color-coded zipper pulls that can easily be operated with gloved hands. Two full-length external accessory compartments on the front allow for the storage of travel documents, light jacket and snacks, while the multiple internal mesh pockets and a fully adjustable divider system help keep gear organized.</p>
<p><em>Bataflae is Bislama (Vanuatu) for ‘butterfly’.</em></p>
<p><strong>Bataflae 32L and 26L are available for pre-order at <a href="http://www.guragear.com" target="_blank">www.guragear.com</a> or by calling +1 (801) 823-2809.</strong></p>
```


----------



## epsiloneri (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Gura Gear Announces The Bataflae 32L & 26L Camera Backpacks*

So now we can have L-bags as well! But where's the red ring?


----------

